
Ask HN: What percent of your subs are monthly/annual? - gnicholas
I have a browser plugin [1] that costs $2&#x2F;mo or $22&#x2F;yr. We have a fully-featured free trial that lasts 2 weeks, so there&#x27;s no need to go for a shorter payment period in order to test drive the product. Also, it&#x27;s not likely that people have a cashflow problem that makes a $22 charge burdensome.<p>So I figured that most people would go for the annual pricing, which saves 2 bucks (but the net amount for us is the same, due to processing fees). But fully 30 percent of our subscribers are monthly. This is much higher than I anticipated.<p>What have others found? I&#x27;d also be interested in hearing about how lifetime subscriptions factor into this.<p>1: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.beelinereader.com&#x2F;individual
======
gnicholas
Suggested response format:

Monthly price / monthly percent

Annual price / annual percent

